# awstats erkennt weder Browser noch Betriebssystem



## stefanw (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

auf einem frisch installiertem Server läuft ispconfig 3 und a. a. Awstats. Die Logfiles des Apache enthalten alles was notwendig ist aber Browser und Betriebssysteme werden von Awstats nicht erkannt. Habt Ihr eine Idee?

Danke

SW


----------



## kpurrucker (13. Dez. 2010)

Das Standard-Format von Apache enthält diese Infos nicht. Man muss bei Apache (z.B. in der vhost-config) das "combined" Log aktivieren und dann bei awstats "LogFormat=1" einstellen. Die Frage, die ich mir jetzt aber gerade stelle ist: Wie stellt man das bei IPSconfig3 ein, ohne das die Konfiguration andauernd überschrieben wird? Dazu habe ich bis jetzt leider noch keine Antwort gefunden :-(


----------



## Till (13. Dez. 2010)

Manuell ändert man vhsot Dateien schonmal garnicht. Sie sind nicht dafür da und werden daher auch automatisch bereinigt, wenn Du etwas änderst.

Wenn Du etwas zu einem vhost hinzufügen möchtest, dann benutzt man dafür das apache direktiven Fed unter optionen.

Um das Logformat zu ändern muss aber nichts im vhsot geändert werden, da dies zentral geregelt wird. Und zwar in der Datei /etc/apache2/sites-available/ispconfig.conf

Damit diese dann nicht überschrieben wird wenn Du z.B. eine neue Ip einfügst, copierst Du die Date:

/usr/local/ispconfig/server/conf/vhost.conf.master

nach

/usr/local/ispconfig/server/conf-custom/vhost.conf.master

und machst die Änderungen dort auch.


----------



## kpurrucker (20. Jan. 2011)

Danke Till! Deine Ausführungen waren schon mal sehr hilfreich. Jetzt verstehe ich als "Neuling" die Logik von ISPConfig schon viel besser.

Allerdings scheint es so zu sein, dass in der Datei /etc/apache2/sites-available/ispconfig.conf schon das "combined" Logformat eingestellt ist. Nur in leicht geänderter Form: 


```
LogFormat "%v %h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %B \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" combined_ispconfig
```
Die awstats-Auswertung unter Ubuntu 10.04 enthält aber keine Betriebssysteme, keine Browser und leider auch keine " *Links from an Internet Search Engine"*.

Wenn ich das Logformat jetzt auf das normale "combined" Logformat ändere läuft leider der nächtlich Cronjob nicht mehr, der die Stats erstellt. Ganz so einfach scheint das Problem also leider nicht zu lösen zu sein 

Hat hier vielleicht jemand noch eine Idee? Ich will ja nicht gleich den ganzen Cronjob umprogrammieren.


----------



## Till (20. Jan. 2011)

Das normale combined Format kann nicht auf einem hosting System mit zentralem logfile funktionieren, da die Information über den vhost fehlt. Das normale Format lässt sich also nicht pro Webseite auswerten und man könnte daher auch garkeinen neuen Cronjob dafür programmieren.

Stattdessen solltest Du mal schauen, welcher parameter die fehlenden Daten enthält und diesen fügst Du dann zom ispconfig_combines Format hinzu.


----------



## kpurrucker (20. Jan. 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Das normale combined Format kann nicht auf einem hosting System mit zentralem logfile funktionieren, da die Information über den vhost fehlt. Das normale Format lässt sich also nicht pro Webseite auswerten und man könnte daher auch garkeinen neuen Cronjob dafür programmieren.
> 
> Stattdessen solltest Du mal schauen, welcher parameter die fehlenden Daten enthält und diesen fügst Du dann zom ispconfig_combines Format hinzu.


Danke Till, für Deine Antwort in Lichtgeschwindigkeit

	
	
		
		
	


	





Genau da liegt aber aktuell auch mein Verständnissproblem. Referer und User-Agent scheinen ja im Log zu stehen. Damit sollte sich so etwas wie "*Links from an Internet Search Engine"* auswerten lassen. Eventuell stört awstats also die Reihenfolge. Kann man die Reihenfolge ändern? Oder läuft dann der Nachtjob wieder nicht?


----------



## Till (20. Jan. 2011)

Du kannst die Reihenfolge ändern, solange das %v an erste Stelle steht.


----------



## stefanw (1. Feb. 2011)

@kpurrucker: Hast Du das lösen können?


----------



## kpurrucker (1. Feb. 2011)

Zitat von stefanw:


> @kpurrucker: Hast Du das lösen können?


Leider bis jetzt noch nicht. Habe schon etwas mit dem Logformat rumgespielt. Bis jetzt hat das aber noch nichts gebracht. Ich hatte bis jetzt aber auch noch nicht die Zeit, um mich damit länger zu beschäftigen.

Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben und wenn ich eine Lösung finde werde ich sie hier posten


----------



## harvey (4. Feb. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das gleiche Problem mit ISPConfig 3 und awstats: es werden keine Browser und Betriebssysteme ausgewertet. Die Logfiles enthalten aber alle notwendigen Daten. Auf einem anderen System (das noch nicht vollständig unter ISPConfig läuft), läuft awstats einwandfrei. Die Logs sind absolut identisch, ebenso das Logformat (bis auf das %v am Anfang zur Markierung des vhosts). Auch die Versionen sind identisch (6.7, build 1.892). Der Unterschied zwischen den Systemen ist der, dass ich auf dem System mit funktionierendem awstats mittels awstats.pl auf die generierten Auswertungen zugreife, während unter ispconfig die html-Versionen erzeugt und abgelegt werden (@Till: warum eigentlich?) und die awstats-icons nicht angezeigt werden. Ich werde am WE mal ein wenig tiefer in die Materie einsteigen. 

Gruß, harvey*
*


----------



## Till (4. Feb. 2011)

> @Till: warum eigentlich?


Aus Sicherheitsgründen, denn ich möchte nicht für alle Webseiten cgi aktivieren müsen.


----------



## harvey (4. Feb. 2011)

Nochmal ich 

ich habe eben einmal awstats-Statistiken (unter /var/lib/awstats/022011.[domain].txt) auf den beiden System verglichen. Die Browser- und auch Betriebssysteme sind in der Statistik-Datei enthalten mit den kumulierten Werten!, genau wie auf dem System mit dem 'funktionierenden' awstats.

```
...
# OS ID - Hits
BEGIN_OS 3
macosx 412
winxp 84
winnt 36
END_OS

# Browser ID - Hits
BEGIN_BROWSER 2
msie8.0 120
firefox3.6.13 412
END_BROWSER
...
```
Also müssen diese Infos irgendwo beim generieren der HTML-Versionen verloren gehen. Vielleicht ein Bug in 'awstats_buildstaticpages.pl'? Ich werde mal weiter recherchieren ...

Grüße, harvey


----------



## Till (4. Feb. 2011)

> Also müssen diese Infos irgendwo beim generieren der HTML-Versionen verloren gehen. Vielleicht ein Bug in 'awstats_buildstaticpages.pl'? Ich werde mal weiter recherchieren ...


das wäre natürlich eine Erklärung.

Noch ein Hinweis zum %v parameter, dieser Parameter ist ja nur für vlogger im "Roh" Log Format drin damit es nach vhosts aufgeteilt werden kann, das Logfile welches nachher von awstats ausgewertet wird enthält diesen Parameter nicht mehr. Es ist also für diese Problemstellung nicht relevant, dass im apache Log Format ein %v am Anfang steht.


----------



## harvey (4. Feb. 2011)

Schon wieder ich 

@Till: das meinte ich mit identische Logfiles...

Dann eine interessante Tatsache: Die Auswertung findet korrekt statt, z.B. befinden sich die vollständigen Daten der Browser-Auswertung in der Datei 'awstats.[domain].browserdetail.html'. Ebenso existiert die vollständige Auswertung der Betriebssysteme unter 'awstats.[domain].osdetail.html'. Das bedeutet, es liegt wirklich an der 'awstats_buildstaticpages.pl'. Da scheint wohl etwas verloren zu gehen auf dem Weg zur Zusammenfassung in der index.html, die ursprünglich auch 'awstats.[domain].html' heißt und von ispconfig umbenannt wird in 'index.html' (was ja Sinn macht ).

Also kein Problem von ISPConfig!!!!!

Grüße, harvey


----------



## Till (4. Feb. 2011)

> Also kein Problem von ISPConfig!!!!!


Das hör ich doch immer gerne


----------



## kpurrucker (4. Feb. 2011)

Danke harvey!

Dann brauche ich ja nicht mehr lange suchen. Der Bug scheint bei Ubuntu noch nicht bekannt zu sein. Hast Du den Bug beim Lunchpad schon eingestellt?

Grüße
kpurrucker


----------



## harvey (4. Feb. 2011)

Hallo kpurrucker,

ich fahre auf den von mir betreuten Systemen Debian Lenny. Also ist das kein Ubuntu-Problem, sondern eher ein generelles awstats-Problem. Ich werd mal sehen, ob ich das den awstats-Entwicklern direkt melden kann. Vielleicht existiert dazu ja schon ein Eintrag . Aber ich schau auch noch mal in die Quellen, vielleicht ist das Problem ja total trivialer Natur und ich kann den Entwicklern gleich eine Lösung liefern (was mir lieber wäre).

Grüße, harvey


----------



## unic (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
habe mein Problem grade gelöst indem ich inf /etc/awstats/awstats.conf Logformat=1 eingestellt habe.

Danach mit /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.sh die awstatsgenerierung von Hand angeworfen und da sind die Informationen 

Kann ich den vormonat auch irgendwie anzeigen ?

Gruß Rafael


----------



## kpurrucker (16. Mai 2011)

Zitat von unic:


> Hallo,
> habe mein Problem grade gelöst indem ich inf /etc/awstats/awstats.conf Logformat=1 eingestellt habe.
> 
> Danach mit /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.sh die awstatsgenerierung von Hand angeworfen und da sind die Informationen
> ...


Hallo Rafael,

bei mir werden die Betriebssysteme in der Auswertung ab *ISPConfig Version* *3.0.3.3* richtig angezeigt. Laut Changelog wurde auch an der Auswertung geschraubt.

Die Anzeige von mehreren Monaten geht nur, wenn man AWStats dynamisch per CGI abfragt. Bei ISPConfig wird aus verschiedenen Gründen im Augenblick die statische Variante verwendet, die Details immer nur für den letzten Monat anzeigt.

Für die alte ISPConfig Version 2.x habe ich auch schon mal eine Anleitung für das dynamische AWStats gesehen. Ich glaube die funktioniert aber für Version 3.x nicht mehr.

Gruß
Kristian


----------

